# IVF cost.. by countries



## ann89

Where is the cheapest place to get IVF? I've been hearing Mexico and India.


----------



## hockey24

Not sure where the cheapest place is but the cost at my clinic in the U.S. is $12,000 for the procedure and $2,000 to $4,000 for the medication.


----------



## wishingalways

Good question Ann89, I live in Scotland and if you are paying for IVF you can have it done at an NHS hospital where it costs approximately £4000 give or take £700 depending on drugs packages although if you go to a private hospital such as Spires/Bupa it costs approx £5800 for a round of IVF. These are not exact but gives you an idea. 

x


----------



## crystal443

Its $7850 in Australia however I get a huge amount of that back and it ends up being about $2300 or so out of pocket, still have to everything up front so its a pain still. Meds are about $300


----------



## Care76

We are going to Mexico for IVF and it will be around $6,500 plus our travel expenses. Around here it is generally around $10,000-12,000, so we aren't saving too much. We chose to go out of country because of the long wait times for the doctor I want. Also, because I know a few women from Canada that didn't have success with ivf here (and said they were treated like a number) and had great results in Mexico.

We looked into some great places, but are leaning towards Interafertility because I have talked to a few women that have gone there. There are some in Cancun for around the same price.

I head great things about a centre in the city of Lviv in the Ukraine. It is only about $3,800 including meds. We looked into South Africa as well. I talked to a guy that went (with his wife of course) to the Cape Fertility Clinic and they got their bfp. I think he said it was $5,600 including ICSI and medication. 

All these prices are in US funds.


----------



## hockey24

I can't think of a better place to do it than Mexico! Talk about a stress free environment! Definitely would be ok place to chill out and relax after the procedure was done.


----------



## ann89

Thanks ladies!! If I ever have to resort to it. I guess I'll need to look into Mexico.


----------



## Care76

hockey24 said:


> I can't think of a better place to do it than Mexico! Talk about a stress free environment! Definitely would be ok place to chill out and relax after the procedure was done.

My thoughts exactly! Although the clinic we are going to is in Guadalajara so it is not all that relaxing. The older part of the city is supposed to be beautiful. We are looking at renting a house (it is much cheaper than a hotel) in Ajiic, which is absolutely gorgeous. We will have to drive a bit to get to the clinic, but the closest clinic to us here in Ontario is 1.5-2 hours away, so the 45 min-1 hour drive is not so bad.


----------



## mrsh2011

crystal443 said:


> Its $7850 in Australia however I get a huge amount of that back and it ends up being about $2300 or so out of pocket, still have to everything up front so its a pain still. Meds are about $300

Wow, that's crazy. I'm in Brisbane, and before the Medicare rebate I am quoted $3500 through QFG. But I'm not sure that international visitors could access IVF at this price. HTH.


----------



## Toucansofsoda

I paid $9,000 for IVF and $4000 for Genetic testing.

I heard that in Israel or India it is half price.


----------



## JaniceT

ICSI in Malaysia is about £4,000 inclusive of all medication, doctor visits, scans, etc. At a private fertility center in a private hospital. Success rate is about 50 to 60% at first cycle if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wishing89

I'm in Australia and I'm going through my first ICSI cycle. All up it is about $2000 up front including meds and scans and I will end up out of pocket approx $1000 for the entire fresh ICSI cycle (also includes my specialist appts and bloods).


----------



## Chris77

At my clinic, it's $9,500 plus the cost of medication which could run up to $5,000. But my clinic participates with ARC fertility which allows you to purchase packages to help keep the cost down, while having more attempts at IVF.


----------



## FutureMommie

Chris77- I am going to begin IVF in October and the clinic I am going with uses ARC as well, have you already contacted them? Just wondering what you had to do if you have already.

BTW love the quote in your spoiler.


----------



## Chris77

FutureMommie said:


> Chris77- I am going to begin IVF in October and the clinic I am going with uses ARC as well, have you already contacted them? Just wondering what you had to do if you have already.
> 
> BTW love the quote in your spoiler.

Yes, I have contacted them and we are currently using their One Cycle Plus Program. So, we get 1 Fresh Cycle and 1 Frozen cycle. They're really great!! Very supportive! You just have forms to fill out and they do a credit check if you choose to finance your program. They base your monthly payments on your credit rating and by the package you choose.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wishing89 said:


> I'm in Australia and I'm going through my first ICSI cycle. All up it is about $2000 up front including meds and scans and I will end up out of pocket approx $1000 for the entire fresh ICSI cycle (also includes my specialist appts and bloods).

Australia is by far the cheapest from what I hear! You guys are so lucky!


----------



## augustluvers

OMG... these prices and stuff scare the crack out of me! :wacko: I'm in the United States and yes I always assumed that IVF was super duper expensive but thankfully, I'm in New Jersey and my state is one in fourteen states that participates in the Fertility Mandate which states that employers with more than 50 employees must provided fertility coverage for their employees. 

Right now Im in my second IUI cycle and I only pay a $15 co-pay when I go in for my appointments. $15 for my cycle meds. In total I pay about $65.

Here's what the NEW JERSEY Mandate covers:
Group insurers and HMOs that provide pregnancy related coverage must provide infertility treatment including, but not limited to:

artificial insemination;
assisted hatching;
diagnosis and diagnostic testing;
fresh and frozen embryo transfers;
4 completed egg retrievals per lifetime;
IVF, including IVF using donor eggs and IVF where the embryo is transferred to a gestational carrier or surrogate;
ICSI;
GIFT;
ZIFT;
medications;
ovulation induction; and
surgery, including microsurgical sperm aspiration
The procedures must be performed at facilities that conform with ACOG and ASRM guidelines

So I'm pretty blessed to be in the state that I am in. Because all I have to pay are co-pays of $15 for my IVF appointments and a co-pay for the med which is not to exceed $15 per medication. 

I have AETNA HMO


----------



## FutureMommie

Chris77 Thanks for that info, that is the same package that we are going to go with, and we are going to add icsi. 

Augustluver- Wow that is so awesome, I wish NC was that way, it really should be mandatory for all states, there are so many women that have problems conceiving naturally.


----------



## ann89

augustluvers said:


> OMG... these prices and stuff scare the crack out of me! :wacko: I'm in the United States and yes I always assumed that IVF was super duper expensive but thankfully, I'm in New Jersey and my state is one in fourteen states that participates in the Fertility Mandate which states that employers with more than 50 employees must provided fertility coverage for their employees.
> 
> Right now Im in my second IUI cycle and I only pay a $15 co-pay when I go in for my appointments. $15 for my cycle meds. In total I pay about $65.
> 
> Here's what the NEW JERSEY Mandate covers:
> Group insurers and HMOs that provide pregnancy related coverage must provide infertility treatment including, but not limited to:
> 
> artificial insemination;
> assisted hatching;
> diagnosis and diagnostic testing;
> fresh and frozen embryo transfers;
> 4 completed egg retrievals per lifetime;
> IVF, including IVF using donor eggs and IVF where the embryo is transferred to a gestational carrier or surrogate;
> ICSI;
> GIFT;
> ZIFT;
> medications;
> ovulation induction; and
> surgery, including microsurgical sperm aspiration
> The procedures must be performed at facilities that conform with ACOG and ASRM guidelines
> 
> So I'm pretty blessed to be in the state that I am in. Because all I have to pay are co-pays of $15 for my IVF appointments and a co-pay for the med which is not to exceed $15 per medication.
> 
> I have AETNA HMO

What are the 14 states?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

https://www.fertilitylifelines.com/payingfortreatment/state-mandatedinsurancelist.jsp#Ohio

The 15 states are listed here.. I'm in OHIO and we don't get crap! Of course we don't have an HMO either.


----------



## ann89

I see Louisiana is one. I don't live there.. But I used to and my family lives there and I'm a Louisiana resident.. hmm Looks like it still doesn't cover IVF tho..:( From what it says below.

*LOUISIANA*
 
2001
Louisiana State Law
Subsection 215.23, Acts 2001, No. 1045, subsection

Definition of Infertility/Patient Requirements
&#8226;Prohibits the exclusion of coverage for the diagnosis and treatment of a correctable medical condition, solely because the condition results in infertility

Exceptions
&#8226;The law does not require insurers to cover fertility drugs, IVF or other assisted reproductive techniques, reversal of a tubal ligation, a vasectomy, or any other method of sterilization
&#8226;Employers who self-insure are exempt from the requirements of the law


----------

